# The "I hid my haul" haul



## Fataliya (Feb 20, 2009)

I needed new foundation, and yes, I was right, I'm an NW 15, not 20. 20 was a bit too dark.

Anyhow, I ended up with:

Foundation
Brush cleaner (really did need this)
Back up of Fashion Mews (I got the last one from my counter)
Back up of Fast Friends (second to last one)
HK lashes (that I don't even know how to use)
Dark Green pigment
Pretty Baby BP. She said the Tahitian Sand would make me pink, and I already have pink undertones.

Shit, I'm getting dangerous! But I still only spent like $120.

Oh, and what cracked me up is when I was asking for the HK stuff, she said "It's funny...you know all the names for the stuff"...she asked me if FM was a gloss or lipstick, lol.

Apparently I'm the only one from Specktra that shops there. She'd be amazed if some of you hit the counter. Ya'll know the names of stuff from like 7 years ago, lol!

Oh, and now I realize I must get the Redhead MSF. Hope I can snag it before it's all gone.

ETA: I was wrong, it's Tahitian Sand I got, not Pretty Baby, lol.


----------



## lushious_lips (Feb 20, 2009)

Enjoy.


----------



## AmandDUR (Feb 20, 2009)

have fun with your goodies! fashion mews was gone at my counter after the first day. i was glad i snagged one.

redhead MSF is gorgeous! i love it.


----------



## Eire3 (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_Apparently I'm the only one from Specktra that shops there. She'd be amazed if some of you hit the counter. Ya'll know the names of stuff from like 7 years ago, lol!

Oh, and now I realize I must get the Redhead MSF. Hope I can snag it before it's all gone._

 
LOL

Redhead MSF is amazing! I'm NW15 too and i use it very day...it has the perfect peachy colour, perfect gold, perfect shimmer that gives you a healthy glow...perfect everything! I don't look like a ghost anymore thanks to that MSF XD


----------



## Hilly (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice! I hide my hauls too!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 20, 2009)

I hide mine too...then I ease them on in with the rest ... Good Stuff


----------



## pdtb050606 (Feb 20, 2009)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Me too, all the time...enjoy your new goodies, I think I am starting to have the urge for Fashion Mews, hmmm


----------



## n_c (Feb 20, 2009)

That makes 1254212 of us that hide hauls


----------



## hawaii02 (Feb 20, 2009)

^ Amen!!


----------



## eidetica (Feb 20, 2009)

I get a snicker and then asked "Spectraaa?" 

  Had to hide the HK haul from myself I bought so much... The sheer shock of it!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Feb 21, 2009)

Good Lord ladies...I've purchased so much lately I'm going to get kicked out of the house if my husband discovers it.  At least I'll have my makeup!


----------



## mrsdarcy001 (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice haul! I've seen redhead MSF in both Orlando CCOs lately if you're up this way. Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## Fataliya (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrsdarcy001* 

 
_Nice haul! I've seen redhead MSF in both Orlando CCOs lately if you're up this way. Enjoy your goodies!_

 
Ooooh, thank you!!!! I'll see if I can drag hubby up on Friday.


----------



## kay_411 (Feb 22, 2009)

wow. you went all out


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice haul! I'm glad that I ordered Fashion Mews off of Nordstrom's website. Fast Friends is so pretty to wear alone or with Pink Fish TLC.


----------



## cynnie (Feb 25, 2009)

The girls @ the MAC counter always look @ me strange as well. Like I shouldn't know all the names, but I do. They always say I may know more than them! LOL


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_Oh, and what cracked me up is when I was asking for the HK stuff, she said "It's funny...you know all the names for the stuff"...she asked me if FM was a gloss or lipstick, lol.

Apparently I'm the only one from Specktra that shops there. She'd be amazed if some of you hit the counter. Ya'll know the names of stuff from like 7 years ago, lol!_

 

haha same thing happened to me. this was the convo i had with the MAC MA
me: do you still have the FM lipstick
MA: which one???
me:fashion mews 
MA:fashion mews...hmmmm
me: the lavender lipstick from HK?" 
MA: you mean cutester?
me: no....fashion mews....
MA: let me check..

i was actually surprised that she had no clue what i was talking about. happened to me a few times...i guess they don't hang around specktra enough


----------

